# Road Hunting



## nonres_hunter

Does anyone ever road hunt for coyotes? I have been seeing more and more people hunting with multiple trucks and radios. They always seem to be getting coyotes. Anyone have much experience hunting this way? Thanks for the info...


----------



## bearhunter

i would think it damn near immposible with all the roads plugged??.however, 1000's of coyotes are shot from the roads each year just by occurance


----------



## nonres_hunter

I see....I am from Minnesota. I duck hunt in the kulm area of NoDAK..I am thinking about making a trip out there to try and hunt some coyotes. i saw a few when duck hunting this fall. Sounds like there is a ton of snow though?


----------



## papapete

There are ton's of road hunters in the eastern part of ND. They have fair success if the roads are clear and you can get around most square sections. I don't care for it all that much. I would rather call in and shot 5 coyotes in a year than road hunt 20 of them. Not my cup of tea, plus you burn a ton of gas.


----------



## coyote_buster

not only do you burn a ton of gas but its really dangerous and beats the hell out of a vehicle, around here its usually four guys on the roads and one in the fields chasin em to the others, i have a family member that lost his airfilter in a field doing this, i told him he was an idiot, his buddy was hanging out the window with his mini sprayin and praying the whole time, tell me how none of these bullets start hittin things they shouldnt


----------



## coyote_buster

and yeah its one of those things that i doubt anybody here is going to tell you anything good about it


----------



## xdeano

i agree coyote_buster. Road hunting is a huge fuel suck. It's not very sporting. If you see them from the road, you can do spot and stock, that can be a lot of fun. But actually shooting off the roads, not exactly fun. I'd say bring your snow shoes and some calls and get after them that way.

xdeano


----------



## coyote_buster

my point of view is that if your going down the road and you see him, either spot and stalk like you said, or shoot it, i dont get that upset about it as long as they pay attention to the surroundings and arent being idiots about it, right next to feedlots, houses, ect., but the chasing across fields thing, thats not even cool, him and his little "crew" got five vehicles running around all day long, they are all geting destroyed the way they drive em, and yeah, huge fuel suck


----------



## coyote_buster

call me satan but i guess if them people are out doing that and they kill eachother shooting allover it would be natural selection at its best, but that would never happen, it will end up being someone innocent


----------



## nonres_hunter

Anybody ever chase hunt them around the kulm area? Are the roads in that area plowed or driveable?


----------



## KurtR

ya i would bet all the roads are plowed and not very much snow there like un like EVERY where else in ND


----------



## nonres_hunter

Did that area of the state not get much snow? I think a buddy and I are planning on traveling out next week. We are still debating on north or south Dakota. Have you ever had problems with guys running coyotes with dogs? We have a group around home that do it and it is just horrible on wildlife!


----------



## bearhunter

every part of nd has lots of snow cept the very sw corrner.


----------



## KurtR

sd has a **** ton of snow with out a sled it is a pain getting of the main roads


----------



## ndgooseslayer

Nonres, I am from the area and can tell you that getting around can be tough. Only the main roads going somewhere are going being plowed with every other side road and section line gets no maintenance over the winter. You can get around, but getting to alot of areas would require alot of hiking. If you aren't lazy it's pretty ideal because there is alot of untouched ground that most ppl won't even bother to try accessing.


----------



## devildogg

Put your snow shoes on man up grow a set and burn some boot leather. That is a chicken Sh#t way of hunting! Is all that does is piss off some locals and they will put up even more posters. If your a non resident stay in your own state and hunt like that i hope you lose your truck!


----------



## Fallguy

I will admit I have gone out for an evening drive before if that is all I can fit into my schedule or if me and my 6 year old son want to get out of the house. Or if I am traveling I will take backroads and scout/hunt along the way in case I get lucky and see one near the road. Same thing when I am driving from stand to stand. For what it's worth, I have never shot a coyote from the road. But then again I am not good at shooting running targets! I'd rather call--I think that road hunting is a waste of time.


----------



## Dolphinswin

devildogg said:


> Put your snow shoes on man up grow a set and burn some boot leather. That is a chicken Sh#t way of hunting! Is all that does is piss off some locals and they will put up even more posters. If your a non resident stay in your own state and hunt like that i hope you lose your truck!


Shut it. If the guy wants to take a trip to ND let him. Your just lucky its like shooting a fish in a god damn bucket in ND for coyotes. ND has some of the best hunting and I think that everyone should get to try it. Sure the G&F dont want it thats why they jack the buck tag price up to $220!!! Ill hunt my favorite state for deer till i die, which is over 60 more years.


----------



## barebackjack

Dolphinswin said:


> devildogg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Put your snow shoes on man up grow a set and burn some boot leather. That is a chicken Sh#t way of hunting! Is all that does is piss off some locals and they will put up even more posters. If your a non resident stay in your own state and hunt like that i hope you lose your truck!
> 
> 
> 
> Shut it. If the guy wants to take a trip to ND let him. Your just lucky its like shooting a fish in a god damn bucket in ND for coyotes. ND has some of the best hunting and I think that everyone should get to try it. Sure the G&F dont want it thats why they jack the buck tag price up to $220!!! Ill hunt my favorite state for deer till i die, which is over 60 more years.
Click to expand...

Really jr? Fish in a barrel?


----------



## barebackjack

On the topic of "road hunting". If im driving in between sets, and a coyote runs across the road, or is in reasonable range of the road, im sure as hell NOT gonna take a crack at him. I consider this more a "target of opportunity" than "road hunting". Road hunting would be driving around all day hoping to whack one off the road.


----------



## Fallguy

Dolphinswin said:


> Your just lucky its like shooting a fish in a god damn bucket in ND for coyotes.


I was totally unaware of that! :eyeroll:

You better pinch yourself and wake up.


----------



## Dolphinswin

copied that from a post a northdakota hunter had posted not long ago... Anyways its annoying when people like that pretty much say hunt your own state not mine. I didnt mean it like it was that easy but there no denying you all have said it yourself, coyotes out west respond easier than coyotes in Minnesota and wisconsin. So i take that back... :thumb:


----------



## FullClip

Fallguy said:


> Dolphinswin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your just lucky its like shooting a fish in a god damn bucket in ND for coyotes.
> 
> 
> 
> I was totally unaware of that! :eyeroll:
> 
> You better pinch yourself and wake up.
Click to expand...

Dolphinswin, unplug computer,..........go hunting=learning :thumb:


----------



## Dolphinswin

FullClip said:


> Fallguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dolphinswin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your just lucky its like shooting a fish in a god damn bucket in ND for coyotes.
> 
> 
> 
> I was totally unaware of that! :eyeroll:
> 
> You better pinch yourself and wake up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dolphinswin, unplug computer,..........go hunting=learning :thumb:
Click to expand...

I appologize. I would but i have no land. Im a fish out of water.


----------



## FullClip

> I appologize. I would but i have no land. Im a fish out of water.


Goto walmart and buy the sportsmans guide book for $20. Its a map for differnt regions of the state and list all the public land. Can always knock on doors too. Ive only been hunting yotes for 3 years(calling) and I havent had anyone tell me no yet.


----------



## Fallguy

I agree I find it hard to believe that NO one will let you on their land.


----------



## jonnyr7

Dolphinswin said:


> Ive only been hunting yotes for 3 years(calling) and I havent had anyone tell me no yet.


 I would like to know where in the state you're from that you haven't had one person tell you "no" yet, that's good though, I'm jealous. I drove around one time for basically a whole day and didn't get one place to hunt. I must have asked 15 different landowners and they all said "no". Another time, actually in Dalton on my way home from Fargo, I asked 6 or 7 people before I got one "yes". It seems like any time I ask in ND people actually look at me like I'm stupid for even asking and say, "ya go ahead, get those damn coyotes". My point is you just have to go do it and eventually you will find a spot. I just got a couple more places to hunt this winter by trapping beavers for people. I noticed something while asking permission though, it seemed like if the person answering the door was younger, they said "no", whereas if the person was the old farmer they said "yes". It seems like more and more around here the farmers are dying, and their snot-nosed kids are splitting up the land and selling the day the old man dies, almost like they're waiting for it. Just get out there and ask. I can promise you if you are persistent, and go do it, you will find somewhere, just keep at it and don't let a couple "no's" discourage you.


----------



## barebackjack

I got a few places around Dalton and im a non-resident!

You boys just gotta keep asking. You arent these shaggy haired youths that are all to typical these days (maybe get a haircut) :wink: .


----------



## jonnyr7

barebackjack said:


> I got a few places around Dalton and im a non-resident!


 Some of the people did say they already had someone hunting their place. You bastard!!!


----------



## nonres_hunter

I hunted NE south Dakota last winter and people stopped while we were at the gas station and asked us to go and hunt there ranch. Everyone we talked to let us hunt. We only hunted the area 1 day. We saw 3 coyotes and 2 fox. We went to the brookings area and had a tougher time getting permission but saw several coyotes while driving. I deer hunt buffalo county Wisconsin and people are always complaining about coyotes but nobody will let you on there property! Very frusterating....


----------



## Fallguy

I think the way you carry yourself when asking permission goes a long way.

If you rip into the yard and act cocky and act like a know it all I think you are going to get denied. Just go in, be honest, tell them where you're from, etc. and just be yourself I think it works in your favor.


----------



## jonnyr7

Fallguy said:


> I think the way you carry yourself when asking permission goes a long way.


 I couldn't agree more with that statement. It also seems that if you develop a good relationship with one land owner the next thing you know you have the whole road to hunt. A lot of the farms are family type deals, so if you hit the right place they might steer you to their son or dad's place or whatever too.


----------



## Fallguy

jonnyr7 said:


> Fallguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the way you carry yourself when asking permission goes a long way.
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't agree more with that statement. It also seems that if you develop a good relationship with one land owner the next thing you know you have the whole road to hunt. A lot of the farms are family type deals, so if you hit the right place they might steer you to their son or dad's place or whatever too.
Click to expand...

Yup you got that right. I have some really good land that is a couple brothers and a son and they will often give me names and numbers of other guys in the area to go hunt on their land. I probably have enough land around there for two full days of calling and not hit the same stuff twice.


----------



## nonres_hunter

devildogg........settle down! i was simply asking for info. not trying to offend anyone with a simple question. i am just a guy that loves to get out and hunt as much as possible and i enjoy getting info from other hunters.


----------



## Sask hunter

Around christmas I was getting ready to walk into some land and call. The person who owned the quarter section next to thye one I was hunting seen me and stopped the truck wondering who I was and what I was doing, etc. To make a long story short he told me an easier way to get in and gave me permission for all his land, which is posted, without me even asking. To top it all off I even got a coyote.


----------



## coyote sniper

To each their own!!!!! If a guy enjoys taking a drive in the country and happens to see a coyote and shoots it more power to him!!! If that is not his cup of tea and he would rather put on the miles his/her snowshoes and do some calling more power to them!!! Seems like a bunch of school kids squabbling :eyeroll:


----------



## devildogg

dolphn swim i never said not to come over here and i i said if you did hunt like a man. dont come over here and drive up and down the roads shooting out the window. 220 bucks for a tag isnt out of line considering it cost about that for a deer or bear tag in minn. if you dont like it stay over there and hunt i stay here and hunt and dont worry about it.


----------



## Dolphinswin

devil, I cant take minnesota hunting. Its plain boring. I say its ***** but all minnesotans say its harder, yea real tough to go out there with your coffee and sandwiches, 2000 insulate boots scarfs and what not. I always say, have you ever shot a deer while its running full out at 100+ yrds? No. The news said the avg deer shot was from 35 yrds! Back to the land. I cant promise you I have called atleast 20 farms and used my Sir ma'am politeness. Im always polite, you have to be. They all said No, or they are hunting it themselves. Johnny has told me just try going door to door which i plan on doing next week. We will see how that goes. I even put a craigslist add up saying id pay 15 bucks per coyote i shoot!!!! :rollin:


----------



## jonnyr7

You should go out this weekend and try door knocking man. Get it over with. Then you can hunt with your new gun. Speaking of your gun....did you get that thing sighted in yet?


----------



## KurtR

devildogg said:


> dolphn swim i never said not to come over here and i i said if you did hunt like a man. dont come over here and drive up and down the roads shooting out the window. 220 bucks for a tag isnt out of line considering it cost about that for a deer or bear tag in minn. if you dont like it stay over there and hunt i stay here and hunt and dont worry about it.


How old are you now to be condisered a man from your posts looks like 14 or 15 might be the going rate?


----------



## Fallguy

Dolphinswin said:


> and used my Sir ma'am politeness.


That could be a problem maybe. I am not saying don't be polite, but I personally hate it when people call me sir. To me, they are trying to sound phony or sucking up at that point. It just drives me nuts when people call me sir.


----------



## Dolphinswin

Johnny havent got it sighted in yet but im going to try to get out here today possibly. Im freakin worried about this door to door knocking... its usually nice to call before you show up at there door. This is going to sound ridiculous but could someone post a short excerpt of what to say?


----------



## Snowgooser

If you can't knock on a door with confidence you aren't gonna hunt much land. The absolute worst thing that will happen is they say no. In my experience it is a lot easier for some one to say no over the phone. Make sure you know what you want to ask before you get to the door. Introduce yourself and just tell them what you are looking to do. They may have conditions or conditions or concerns and you have to deal with that as you go. You might be surprised how much land you can get on with a few door knocks.


----------



## Dolphinswin

alright boys im gonna go do some knocking. ill let ya know how it goes later on this evening.


----------



## Fallguy

Good luck you'll do just fine flipper!


----------



## Dolphinswin

well it wasnt the most productive scouting trip. I went to probably 10 doors where i thought they had good looking land. 3 people answered, 2 no. 1 pointed me to a farm that has been seeing them and the guy wasnt home. Ill keep trying but i cant afford to be driving around everywhere. I havent called any farms west of the cities, or towards ND.


----------



## Fallguy

Flipper did you find any public land while out?


----------



## bearhunter

barebackjack said:


> You boys just gotta keep asking. You arent these shaggy haired youths that are all to typical these days (maybe get a haircut) :wink: .[/quote.
> great point. also, if you have a earing or any kind of face piercings uke: thats a HUGE turn off to alot of people. first immpressions mean alot!!


----------



## Fallguy

Or straight brimmed hat sideways or backwards (what do you kids think the brim of a hat is for anyway? Keeps the sun out of your eyes. WEAR IT RIGHT!) :******:

Or jeans hanging half down your hind end. Get a belt!

Or florescent colored skateboard shoes that your feet slip out of. Lace em up!

Or skinny jeans. Leave some room for your manhood!

Or lowrider mini car that sounds like a small plane engine. Sell it!

:******: :******: Ok I'm done venting...for now. :wink:


----------



## coyote_buster

after that comment fallguy, i am really seeing the need for a like button


----------



## KurtDaHurt

coyote_buster said:


> after that comment fallguy, i am really seeing the need for a like button


AGREED!


----------



## Dolphinswin

This is for me:
No saggy pants
I wear a belt
haircut 2on the sides scissor cut the top
dont where hats, where oakleys
no lowrider car with a fart can.
no piercing or tatoos.

I will keep trying. There is public land like 15 mins from my house, but as johnny has said the public land in minnesota is generally wooded.


----------



## jonnyr7

Dolphinswin said:


> I will keep trying. There is public land like 15 mins from my house, but as johnny has said the public land in minnesota is generally wooded.


 You could try for some fox action on that public land if you wanted. I have talked to a couple guys who have been able to get some fox out of that public land, it is wooded and swampy but it is at least a start.


----------



## coyote_buster

yeah, heavily wooded ground can still be hunted, just use a quiter sound such as mouse squeks


----------



## Dolphinswin

Ill keep looking for land. the public land near me is like bad... tons of pressure.


----------



## wurgs

Spent alot of time in the working in the sw cor of Dickey and the se cor of Mcintosh county in the last month and saw coyotes every day.Saw a few hunters but most landowners I talked to wished more people would come out and hunt them. Saw 2 different Game and Fish officers out checking people so need to be on your best behavior.


----------



## Dolphinswin

wurgs said:


> Spent alot of time in the working in the sw cor of Dickey and the se cor of Mcintosh county in the last month and saw coyotes every day.Saw a few hunters but most landowners I talked to wished more people would come out and hunt them. Saw 2 different Game and Fish officers out checking people so need to be on your best behavior.


not sure what your talking about... I live in minnesota not ND.


----------



## Fallguy

Dolphinswin said:


> wurgs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spent alot of time in the working in the sw cor of Dickey and the se cor of Mcintosh county in the last month and saw coyotes every day.Saw a few hunters but most landowners I talked to wished more people would come out and hunt them. Saw 2 different Game and Fish officers out checking people so need to be on your best behavior.
> 
> 
> 
> not sure what your talking about... I live in minnesota not ND.
Click to expand...

Buy a map or edit your location then.


----------



## bear_dog

It seams like all ND coyote hunters have some reason that you should hunt as they do ,knot as some one else does , I have called coyotes in several states,shot them from the road, some times stauking ,hunting with trail hounds,with sight,houndsI had a sheep rancher in montana came out draging 5 coyotes behind a snowmobile that he ran down,So instead of Wineing about every one else get off your dead azz at 3 or 4 in morning and hunt some coyotes, I dought if the wineers get out and hunt, that way they can blame a nonresadent for there poor hunting ethics


----------



## bear_dog

i have coyote hunted in Wis,ill,nd,sd ,east montana co,I made my living hunting Mich, Wy,and if you thing ND, has a lot of s fnow now, you should hunt with the uppers,in upper mich,it is the most snow in the lower 48, send a PM so if you feel little hunting in most any of the states " PH 715 427 3442 will hunt any place bear_dog


----------



## specialpatrolgroup

I haven't deliberately went out road hunting for coyotes, but when I am around my neck of the woods, I'll keep some sort of varmint rifle with me just in case the opportunity presents itself. But most of the time if you see one, by the time you stop the truck and get out, there long gone. Something about the vehicle stopping gets their attention, then when you get out, they don't stick around.


----------



## dhy0939

Dear
I am looking for seller who sell the coyote skin/scrap
Please email me [email protected]
My name is Danny , we own a factory in China, making garments.

thanks


----------



## MidwestMike

Hey Danny,
Thought I saw a news special here in the U.S.A. that showed your people raising domesticated dogs and cats, and skinning them alive right in the middle of town? Hidden cameras caught it all...live? That's why I tell my wife not to buy ANY fur trimmed goods that are made in CHINA? Now if you want to buy Coyotes, Fox, and other wild game, I'd be in on that.....But you people need to leave Lassie the F*** alone. All them dogs and cats caged up, just waiting to get slit and skinned alive. You F***ers are ruthless, and inhumane. :******: :evil:


----------



## MidwestMike

Hey Guys,
As far as getting permission goes. It may sound cheezy, but I have a 1 page letter and a "business card" and it seems to do the trick for me. Being polite goes hand in hand, but my 1 page deal lists the organizations I belong to I/E Pheasants Forever, Ruffed Grouse Society, SCI, NRA, Predator hunters, and so on. I also list the things I WILL NOT DO....Leave Gates Open, Bend your fences, Shoot towards anything other than a predator, leave trash, or any spent ammunition...You get where I am going. I tell the land owners here....#1 I do not want to deer hunt on your land, I do that on my own land. Seems to work, and I mean every word of what I am telling them. That helps too.
Good luck, and give it a try. :thumb: Oh, my card says "PROBLEM SOLVED PREDATOR HUNTERS" with a Coyote and fox in the background, my ph.# address? Like a business card.


----------



## barebackjack

MidwestMike said:


> Hey Danny,
> Thought I saw a news special here in the U.S.A. that showed your people raising domesticated dogs and cats, and skinning them alive right in the middle of town? Hidden cameras caught it all...live? That's why I tell my wife not to buy ANY fur trimmed goods that are made in CHINA? Now if you want to buy Coyotes, Fox, and other wild game, I'd be in on that.....But you people need to leave Lassie the F*** alone. All them dogs and cats caged up, just waiting to get slit and skinned alive. You F***ers are ruthless, and inhumane. :ticked: :evil:


Just to let you know, PETA released videotape of "USA fur farmers skinning fox and mink 'alive'" back in the 80's. Turns out, they actually were skinning fox and mink alive. But it wasnt US fur farmers, it was PETA members making propaganda films. Pot meet kettle.

Dont believe all the propaganda you see on TV mike.


----------



## Fallguy

MidwestMike

PM Sent.


----------



## kingcanada

I once tried road hunting. I found that they (roads) were quite plentiful, but didn't really offer much sport. When I tried to skin one, the gravel chips dulled my knife and it took most of the day peel off a decent patch. The guys from the highway department seemed noticeably upset and asked how I was going to replace the missing asphalt...


----------



## airforcehobit

I am jumpin in late but I have been trying to find a group to give this a shot up here. I grew up hunting like this in IA. If done right it can be the best why to kill tons of coyote. You need about 6 trucks with radios and 8 guys with hunting licenses. Normally you go out after a fresh snow and find tracks going into a section that don't come out then you drop off a tracker to put a stalk on. If your tracker does not kill the dog then he will at least push him to a road were your blockers can square them up. Killed 72 one weekend. (the group not me) but everyone gets enough fur to keep the tanks full and brass in the glove box.


----------

